# Paxton scam



## Big Joe 35 (Oct 11, 2015)

Be carful with Paxton !!! They are scammers !! Maybe not right away but they'll get you !!


----------



## Mkopsi (Oct 11, 2015)

please explain?


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 12, 2015)

He cant

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkopsi (Oct 12, 2015)

just seems like a very bold statement with out providing any supporting details and not to mention this is the first negative thing i have heard about this source !


----------



## BigJH (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes please, ,I have been dealing with these guys for many years now... No problem so far ?? Let us know .. That's what we are here for..


----------



## Dema (Oct 12, 2015)

There are multiple thread over on asf about Paxton and how they are scamming many people.... If you are placing a big order anytime soon I would do some research before hand.. All I'm going to say


----------



## BigJH (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok thank you bro... Looks like I'll have to go somewhere else. I send order in but all there email are shut down.I just that tells me something


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 12, 2015)

Don't buy into all of the bs just yet. Pax will be back. Only a few guys on asf  talking bad bout pax. I'm on multiple forums and no other forum is saying stuff like that. And asf has just as many supporters if not more than the guys saying negative stuff. They had problems with collecting money if I'm not mistaken with wu. They just taking a brake to get everything straightened out. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJH (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh yeah brotha they will be back I hope. They have always been great to me .. I'll be waiting, Paxton! !!!


----------



## woodmn (Oct 12, 2015)

Most of the complaints I'm seeing on this board are about Paxton underdosing. I can vouch for that. Ever done 100mg a day of tren A and wondered if it was doing anything? How about pinning 1500mg a week of test E and loosing size. I won't use em again cause of the huge doses I have to take of their gear. Cheap, but a whole lotta oil. Just my .02.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anyone gotten bloods to back up anything?  I have used them for years and never had an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 12, 2015)

I have not run the gear I got from them yet. I know guy that has gotten bloods and come back good and from recent order also. Hes on different forum though. I trust him. But instead of everyone claiming this and that I agree. Don't bash any good sponsors unless u have proof and follow right protocol and would be nice if you didn't work for another sponsor to

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankNegrete (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm confused like a mutha fucker right now


----------



## Mkopsi (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone have any real insight on this ? How about Paxton, do they have anything to say??


----------



## juiceddawg (Oct 13, 2015)

I did quiet a few dealings with Paxton and never had a problem,got my stuff very fast.


----------



## Riles (Oct 13, 2015)

Dema said:


> There are multiple thread over on asf about Paxton and how they are scamming many people.... If you are placing a big order anytime soon I would do some research before hand.. All I'm going to say


Thanks Dema, but it appears they are selective scammers and IMF is safe, haha


bayou boy said:


> Don't buy into all of the bs just yet. Pax will be back. Only a few guys on asf  talking bad bout pax. I'm on multiple forums and no other forum is saying stuff like that. And asf has just as many supporters if not more than the guys saying negative stuff. They had problems with collecting money if I'm not mistaken with wu. They just taking a brake to get everything straightened out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Good luck to you BB, let us know how everything works out for you


woodmn said:


> Most of the complaints I'm seeing on this board are about Paxton underdosing. I can vouch for that. Ever done 100mg a day of tren A and wondered if it was doing anything? How about pinning 1500mg a week of test E and loosing size. I won't use em again cause of the huge doses I have to take of their gear. Cheap, but a whole lotta oil. Just my .02.


BINGO, whos willing to place that big order now?


bayou boy said:


> I have not run the gear I got from them yet. I know guy that has gotten bloods and come back good and from recent order also. Hes on different forum though. I trust him. But instead of everyone claiming this and that I agree. Don't bash any good sponsors unless u have proof and follow right protocol and would be nice if you didn't work for another sponsor to
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Let us know how it goes


FrankNegrete said:


> I'm confused like a mutha fucker right now


Go check out ASF, do a little reading, could save your some butt hurt


Mkopsi said:


> Anyone have any real insight on this ? How about Paxton, do they have anything to say??



No, it seems to be a big mis-understanding, order away but let us know how it goes


----------



## Bigjim5 (Oct 13, 2015)

I cannot believe with all the speculation about Paxton being under dosed or bunk I cannot believe that nobody had a mass spec done? If so, ive never seen them. 
I will be sending in a sample of their t-400, Nadrolone Deca and Tren E. I think it's also time to have my medlab gear tested too. We will see.


----------



## Rowleyxlt05 (Oct 14, 2015)

Paxton closed down last week too much heat with the dea right now 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowleyxlt05 (Oct 14, 2015)

But I will say I had great service when I did use them and the gear was always good to me 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ainanalu (Nov 12, 2015)

Pax is great by me. Gear was thin and smooth. Pax went sent out an extra package immediately when I told them I was missing 2 bottles, and would send pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Nov 14, 2015)

I have had a good experience with them on 2 different occasions. I felt that their orals were too notch. I am not a fan of their EQ but the tren seemed decent. Prices were great but that doesn't always mean quality. I would consider using him again if they come back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

